# nesting box trouble?



## steven (May 3, 2011)

my question is kinda simple my hedgie is due next weekend and she keeps moving her nest box blocking off the entrance and not leaving any room to get to the food is this normal should i put the box back or anything? any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

steven said:


> my question is kinda simple my hedgie is due next weekend and she keeps moving her nest box blocking off the entrance and not leaving any room to get to the food is this normal should i put the box back or anything? any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated


and now she is out side the box in a corner idk if she wants the box or what :/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What is she using as a nest box? If she can move it to block the entrance, she can also move it when she wants to get out.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

Nancy said:


> What is she using as a nest box? If she can move it to block the entrance, she can also move it when she wants to get out.


i made one out of a shoe box


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Plastic or cardboard shoe box?


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Plastic or cardboard shoe box?


cardboard


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A plastic one would be better. Cardboard is going to get very yucky quickly and you won't be able to do anything about it. You can go to Walmart, Target or anyplace that sells plastic bins. An 8" x 10" x 10ish high bin with a 4" hole cut in either the side or the end makes a great nest box. Solid colour sides are best.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I like to use coolers for my houses
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... =1&theater


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

Nancy said:


> A plastic one would be better. Cardboard is going to get very yucky quickly and you won't be able to do anything about it. You can go to Walmart, Target or anyplace that sells plastic bins. An 8" x 10" x 10ish high bin with a 4" hole cut in either the side or the end makes a great nest box. Solid colour sides are best.


ahhh got ya i was just trying to use something i already had hehe what about a wooden chinchilla hut? would that work?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

steven said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > A plastic one would be better. Cardboard is going to get very yucky quickly and you won't be able to do anything about it. You can go to Walmart, Target or anyplace that sells plastic bins. An 8" x 10" x 10ish high bin with a 4" hole cut in either the side or the end makes a great nest box. Solid colour sides are best.
> ...


Them wood huts harbor mites and should be avoided.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

LarryT said:


> steven said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


oh wow i didnt know that good thing i asked wow haha thank you both very much you have both been soooooo helpful through this all


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Read up in the breeders section on babies  

I'm not a breeder, but in short you can't really bother the mom after she has babies, in case she may attempt to destroy them. And there's basically no cleaning, so if she's on fleece, use something like aspen, along with anything else. From what I read, it can get stinky with two weeks of no real cleaning.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

Puffers315 said:


> Read up in the breeders section on babies
> 
> I'm not a breeder, but in short you can't really bother the mom after she has babies, in case she may attempt to destroy them. And there's basically no cleaning, so if she's on fleece, use something like aspen, along with anything else. From what I read, it can get stinky with two weeks of no real cleaning.


thanks but i already know all that hehe


----------

